# Barrel locks on old Raleighs



## Hilldodger (12 Feb 2010)

The type that lock the forks. How do you get them out without knackering them?


----------



## bonk man (12 Feb 2010)

http://www.oldbiketrader.co.uk/index.php

this guy will know,,,, probably.. he has keys


----------



## Number14 (22 Mar 2010)

I was going to try oldbiketrader but my lock on a 1969 Rudge doesn't have a lock number on it so I took my frame to my local locksmith last Saturday. He took the frame round the back and there was a nice loud "PING". He used some magic key that worked and said that they can make a new key because the pins inside appear to be working. Should cost about a tenner for a couple of new keys to be cut. 

Next,thing is the respray


----------

